# How many RCI points do you need?



## st_claire (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

I've stayed with family in timeshares before, but am now looking to buy my own. Thinking about RCI. This uses a points system which I'm not familiar with however. How many RCI points are needed? I've seen resales with anywhere from 10-40 k per year.

What are the annual fees? Are they per point?

Does RCI have "getaways" the way Interval does? Like where you pay $300-$700 (roughly) per week to stay at a resort and it doesn't use up any of your weeks or points, i.e. you can book as many as you want.


Thanks for the help


----------



## st_claire (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok, I found the answers I was looking for, but now I have a few more questions...

What's a good resale price per point?
What's a typical rental price per point?

RCI is deeded it says, so does that mean that it is yours (or whoever you will it to's) forever and ever and ever, or does it go away after like 100 years?


Thanks.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 10, 2007)

*All over the map....*

RCI does have the 'Last Calls'- Price just went up to, iirc, $219-259 USD per week- these are within 45 days of check-in. There is also a similar deal where you pay for 'weeks' resort using RCI Points, again within 45 days for (iirc) 7500 points. 

Your underlying resort will probably be deeded forever amen- I guess some are RTU (right to use), most of those I have seen are Mexican.

You might look at www.holidaygroup.com -they usually carry quite an inventory of resorts that have been converted to RCI Points. I am not promoting them, one way or another, though I did buy my points resort from them- but you can see many to choose from and compare prices.

I still think the wisest plan is, even if it's the points you are after, you should buy at a resort you would want to use. There's no guarantee that the RCI Points program will continue as it is forever. 

Jim Ricks


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 11, 2007)

RCI is not deeded.

I believe someone is sell RCI points package for 3 year, it is close to a lease, you get use it for 3 years, then it is gone.  So you may want to go that way 1st.

RCI in this is serve as exchange company.  It depends on different resorts sign agreement to deposit its inventory to RCI then in exchange of RCI's points.  So the price depends on the MF of the resort, and what kind of underline property the point is based on.   There is very little meaning of purchase price.

When you can not use the point to make reservation for lodge (like you don't feel like to travel), the only ways you can use them is either reserve your underline property and rent it out, or use it on the partner (like airline ticket, amusement park ticket ...).  So you should 1st look at this thread http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15225 to see what is the point you will be charge for each activities, and see how much is your out of pocket cost.  Then figure out how much each point's MF should be.  It depends on how good you are to find a cheap deal, the better you are, the lower the MF.  You need to add the cost for each partner.  If there is no way you can beat what you can easily find discount, then you can cross out that partner.  If at the end, you can only use lodging, then it left only to reserve your underline property and rent out if you can not use RCI resorts.  The thread contains data from 2005 to 2007, so you should also look at the point value changes and add them into consideration.  

Not RCI point owner, but I don't believe you can rent the RCI point out.

Your underline property could be deeded and could be RTU.  On top of it, RCI membership determines if you will continue the point program which you need to renew every few years.


Jya-Ning


----------

